# poison question



## Mikeco (Nov 17, 2012)

Found this clear abm bottle and can you tell me if it is a poison or what type it is.Thank you


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi'ya Mike,

 Maybe a little less flash, and a little more focus, eh. Does it have any embossing? Perhaps a corrosive...




​


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 18, 2012)

At first look, I want to say English...maybe Ammonia...but without a clearer picture..tuff to say.


----------



## Mikeco (Nov 20, 2012)

Mikeco trying picture again,please respond


----------



## Mikeco (Nov 20, 2012)

bottom of bottle pic,


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Mikeco
> 
> bottom of bottle pic,


 
 Hey Mikeco,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for showing this bottle. even if it's so far away. [8D]

 If you have more bottle, and less real estate in the photos, us old hard of seeing guys like it better.

 What is the marking on the base? Does it have any embossing? 

 The ribbing would convince me not to drink any. [8D]




From.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 22, 2012)

Interesting.  I do hot have a record of this bottle...now that I can see it's shape.  Would be a KI.  Will have to point the others to this thread...but I'm sure Jerry has seen it already.


----------

